# Trying to hold a job with IBS



## philmore (Apr 8, 2013)

I have IBS. I also keep a strict weight lifting and exercise program. I have pain morning till noon and eat 5-6 small meals a day. I do not see how I can hold a job because of my IBS and this schedule. Any ideas???


----------

